# سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي (3) أبناء النور وموقفهم من الظلمة وختام الموضوع



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2012)

*سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي*​ *(الجزء الثالث والأخير) أبناء النور وموقفهم من الظلمة، السهر والحذر من التجارب
أخطار الحياة الحاضرة، كلمة في الختام
للعودة للجزء الثاني اضغط هُنـــــــــا
 

*​ *3 – أبناء النور وموقفهم من الظلمة*​ كل من يؤمن ويعتمد ويصير تلميذاً للرب ويحبه بكل قلبه ويبغض نفسه – *[ إن كان أحد يأتي إلي و لا يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده وأخوته وأخواته حتى نفسه أيضاً فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا (لو 14: 26)؛ من يحب نفسه يهلكها ومن يبغض نفسه في هذا العالم يحفظها إلى حياة أبدية (يو 12: 25) ]* – ويحيا بالصلاة وقراءة الكلمة ويُمارس سرّ الإفخارستيا وسط الكنيسة ويأخذ جسد الرب ودمه مأكل حق كقوة شفاء وخلاص لنفسه، فأنه يُدعى ابن النور: [ كان النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسان آتياً إلى العالم ... وأما كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين باسمه ] (يو1: 9 و12).

​ وأولاد النور يتميزون بأنهم لا يعيشون في ظلمة شرّ وفساد العالم ولا يسلكون في ليل الزمان الذي هو الخطية وخداع حيل عدو الخير الحية القديمة [ ولكنني أخاف انه كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تفسد أذهانكم عن البساطة التي في المسيح (2كو  11 :  3) ]​ 

يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ إن العالم مستعبد لشهوة الخطية، وهو لا يدري بها، وهُناك نار نجسة تشعل القلب وتنتشر إلى كل الأعضاء، وتحث الناس على فعل الشهوات وعلى آلاف خطايا أخرى. فأولئك الذين يتركون أنفسهم أو يسمحون لأنفسهم أن تُداعبها الخطية. فيبتهجون بها، إنما يرتكبون الخطية داخلياً في القلب. وهكذا يجد الشرّ مكاناً لهُ فيهم، إلى أن يسقطوا في النجاسة المكشوفة ...فأن الشهوات هي كجبال ثقيلة لا تُحتمل، وفي وسطها توجد أنهار من التنانين والوحوش السامة والثعابين. وكما يَبتلع الحوت إنساناً في بطنه، هكذا تبتلع الخطية النفوس.أنها لهب نار حارقة وسهام مُلتهبة من الشرير. فالرسول يقول " لكي تقدروا أن تطفئوا سهام الشرير الملتهبة " (أف6: 16)، لأن الخطية وجدت لها مكاناً في النفس. ووضعت أساساتها حول النفس ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير 15: 50)​
 فأبناء النور في سهر دائم ويعيشون في حياة نورانية لا تعتريها ظلمة قط، وهذه الحياة – إن كانت حقيقية – تظهر في سلوكهم النوراني: [ وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه ونخبركم به: أن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة، إن قلنا أن لنا شركة معهُ وسلكنا في الظلمة نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق، ولكن إن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يُطهرنا من كل خطية ] (1يو: 5 – 7)​ 

[ لأنكم أنتم تعلمون بالتحقيق أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجيء لأنهُ حينما يقولون سلام حينئذٍ يُفاجئهم هلاك بغتة كالمخاض للحُبلى فلا ينجون؛ *وأما أنتم أيها الإخوة فلستُم في ظلمة حتى يُدرككم ذلك اليوم كلص*، *جميعكم أبناء نور وأبناء نهار*، لسنا من ليل ولا ظلمة، *فلا نَنَمْ إذاً كالباقين بل لنسهر ونصحَ* لأن الذين ينامون فبالليل ينامون، والذين يسكرون فبالليل يسكرون، *وأما نحن الذين من نهار فلنصحَ لابسين درع الإيمان والمحبة وخوذة هي رجاء الخلاص ، لأن الله لم يجعلنا للغضب **( الدينونة )** بل لاقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي مات لأجلنا حتى إذا سهرنا أو نمنا نحيا جميعاً معهُ لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضاً وأبنوا أحدكم الآخر كما تفعلون أيضاً* ] (1تسا5: 2 – 11)
 وفي رسالة القديس بولس الرسول لأهل رومية، يخاف على المؤمنين الأتقياء من أن ينخدعوا بظلمة هذا العالم ويزوغوا وراء أهواء الجسد الغير منضبط، فيدعوهم للنهوض واليقظة للاستعداد لاستقبال الخلاص النهائي: [ هذا وأنكم عارفون الوقت (أو الزمان )، إنها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم – هذا وإنكم لعالمين بأي وقت نحن : فقد حانت ساعة تنبهكم من النوم – فأن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا ، قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور، لنسلك بلياقة كما في النهار لا بالبطر والسُكر، لا بالمضاجع والعُهر، لا بالخصام والحسد، بل ألبسوا الرب يسوع ولا تصنعوا تدبيراً (تخطيط وترتيب) للجسد لأجل الشهوات ] (رو13: 11 – 14)​ فاليقظة هنا هي خروج من ليل العالم الحاضر الشرير إلى نهار الأبدية في المسيح يسوع، أي الخروج من سيرة الخطية الحزينة المظلمة، إلى سيرة أهل النور وبهجة القداسة وحرية أولاد الله وفرح الأبدية ...

​ واليقظة بلغة المسيح يسوع – له المجد – هي قيامة من الموت، موت الخطية المفسد للنفس والمشوه لطبعها الإلهي [ *أستيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيُضيء لك المسيح* ] (أفسس 5: 14)، وهنا يظهر فعل التوبة الإيجابي للعودة لحضن الله في المسيح [ أخاك هذا كان ميتاً فعاش ] (لو15: 31)

​ عموماً ساعة اليقظة ومنهج حياة التوبة، هي كل وقت وكل عمر وكل قامة، وهي لائقة لكل خاطئ، ومن هو الذي بلا خطية [ إن قلنا إنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا  أن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل إثم ] (1يو1: 8 - 9)

​ *4 – السهر والحذر من التجارب اليومية :*​ يتطلب السهر الروحي الكفاح ضد التجارب اليومية وهذا لا يأتي إلا من واقع محبة النفس لظهور يسوع على سُحب المجد: [ عالمين هذا أنهُ سيأتي في آخر الأيام قوم مستهزئون سالكين بحسب شهوات أنفسهم وقائلين أين هو موعد مجيئه، لأنهُ من حين رقد الآباء كل شيء باقٍ هكذا منذ بدء الخليقة ...

​ ولكن لا يُخفى عليكم هذا الشيء الواحد أيها الأحباء أن يوماً واحداً عند الرب كألف سنة، وألف سنة كيومٍ واحد. لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يُهلك أُناس، بل أن يُقبل الجميع إلى التوبة، ولكن سيأتي كلصٍ في الليل يوم الرب، الذي فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر مُحترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها، فبما أن هذه كلها تنحل ،أي أُناس يجب أن تكونوا أنتم في سيرة مُقدسة وتقوى منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب ... ] (2بطر3: 3 – 4 و 8 – 12)

​ وفي الوقت الذي كان ينبغي أن يسهر فيه التلاميذ كانوا نياماً وهذا يُمثل الزمان الأخير: [ أسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا [ تقعوا ] في تجربة، أما الروح فنشيط [ يُريد بنشاط ورضا كامل ] أما الجسد فضعيف [ واهن، مرتخي ] ] (مت26: 41)​ فعلينا أن نكون متيقظين، صاحين ومنتبهين، غير متكاسلين في الجهاد والاجتهاد ضد التجارب المتنوعة صارخين إلى الرب ليلاً ونهاراً كما علمنا: [ ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجينا من الشرير ] (مت6: 13)

​ *5 – السهر وأخطار الحياة الحاضرة*​ أن حياتنا الحاضرة مملوءة بالأخطار الشديدة بسبب أن العالم موضوع في الشرير، ولا زال في كل تقدم – من جيل لجيل – يزداد سوء في الشر والفساد حتى أن الخطية تظهر خاطئة جداً ومدمرة لكل قوى الإنسان، وتزداد في العنف والشدة وعلى الأخص في جيلنا هذا، فينبغي علينا – لو كنا نؤمن إيمان حي بالمسيح الرب – أن نستيقظ ونسهر: [ أصحوا واسهروا (كونوا صالحين ساهرين، حذرين ومنتبهين) لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسدٍ زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو (يبحث ويفتش عن فريسة له)، فقاوموه راسخين (ثبات دائم بحزم ) في الإيمان .. ] (1بطر5: 8 و9)​ [ أسهروا أثبتوا في الإيمان كونوا رجالاً تقووا ] (1كور16: 13)​ والمعنى في الآية يأتي هكذا [ استيقظوا وانتبهوا بشدة صامدين بحراسة قوية، ثابتين وراسخين في الإيمان، كونوا شجعان بواسل كرجال أقوياء، أو بمعنى أدق: تصرفوا كرجل جريء باسل وشجاع ]​ [ واظبوا (بمداومة) على الصلاة ساهرين فيها (مع) الشكر ] (كو4: 2)

​ عموماً فأن السهر الروحي واليقظة من متطلبات الإيمان الجوهرية للاستعداد لمجيء الرب ثانية، وهي الطابع والسلوك المُميز للمسيحي الحقيقي الذي ينبغي لهُ أن يُقاوم برودة وجحود الأيام الأخيرة الذي فيها تفشى الشر بصورة مركزة، حتى أنه قُنن وصار هو الصحيح عند الناس بحجة الحرية ...

​ فعلى المسيحي الحقيقي أن يظل مستعداً كل لحظة لاستقبال المسيح له المجد الذي سيأتي سريعاً حسب وعده، وينبغي الهروب السريع والدائم من الفساد الذي في العالم: [ كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة اللذين بهما قد وَهَبَ لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا شركاء الطبيعة ألإلهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة، ولهذا عينه وأنتم باذلون كل اجتهاد، قدموا في إيمانكم فضيلة، وفي الفضيلة معرفة، وفي المعرفة تعففاً، وفي التعفف صبراً، وفي الصبر تقوى، وفي التقوى مودة أخويه، وفي المودة الأخوية محبة، لأن هذه إذاً كانت فيكم وكثُرت تُصيركم لا متكاسلين ولا غير مثمرين لمعرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح ] (2بط1: 3 – 8)​ يقول الشيخ الروحاني (القديس يوحنا سابا): [ لا يدخل مدينة الروحانيين مَن كانت لهُ صلة بالعالم وبشهوة العالم. لا يدخلها إلا كل من يُمقت دالة الناس وغرور الحياة .​ فكل من انطلقت في نفسه وفي عظامه محبة المسيح، لا يقدر أن يحتمل قذارة الشهوة المرذولة، وكل من صار رفيق الملائكة واستُأنس بأسرارهم لا يقدر أن يحتمل عِشرة العالم ومكائده. وكل من ربط عقله بالله والانشغال بالسماء لا يستطيع أن يربط عقله بالعالم والانشغال بالأرض ] ( حياة الصلاة فصل 1: 421)

​ *6 – كلمة في الختام*​ نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس يُشدد على السهر بأهمية كبير: [ فاذكر كيف أخذت وسمعت وأحفظ وتب، فإني، إن لم تسهر، أُقدم عليك كلص ولا تعلم أية ساعة أُقدم عليك (أُباغتك) ] (رؤ3: 3)​ [ وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت فتعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات ] (1بط4: 7)​ ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ فإذا كنت قد صرت عرشاً لله، وجلس فوقك الراكب السماوي، ونفسك كلها قد صارت عيناً روحانية، وصارت نفسك كلها نوراً، وإذا كنت قد تغذيت بذلك الغذاء، غذاء الروح القدس، وإن كنت قد سُقيت من ماء الحياة، وإن كنت قد لبست ملابس النور الذي لا يوصف، وثَبت إنسانك الداخلي في اختبار هذه الأمور بملء الثقة واليقين، فإنك بذلك تكون حياً، إنك تحيا الحياة الأبدية بالحقيقة، وإن نفسك هي في الراحة مع الرب منذ الآن فصاعداً. انظر فها أنت قد قَبِلت هذه الأشياء من الرب وامتلكتها بالحق، لكي ما تحيا الحياة الحقيقية. ولكن إذا وعيت نفسك ووجدت أنه ليس عندك شيء من هذه الأشياء ( التي سبق ذكرها ) فحينئذٍ يلزم أن تبكي وتنوح وتحزن لأنك حتى الآن لم تجد الغنى السماوي الأبدي.​ لذلك ينبغي أن تتوجع بسبب فقرك المدقع، وتتضرع إلى الرب ليلاً ونهاراً لأنك قد سقطت في فقر الخطية المرعب.​ يا ليت كل إنسان يصير لهُ إحساس سريع وتوَجُّع بسبب فقره، ولا نسير في الحياة بلا مبالاة، مُكتفين كأننا قد امتلأنا !، لأن الذي يحس بشدة فقرة، ويأتي إلى الرب ويسأله بالصلاة باستمرار، فأنه حالاً يحصل على الفداء والكنوز السماوية. كما قال الرب في ختام حديثه عن القاضي الظالم والأرملة " أفلا ينصف الله الذين يصرخون إليه ليلاً ونهاراً، نعم أقول لكم أنه ينصفهم سريعاً "(لو18: 7)، الذي لهُ المجد والقوة إلى الأبد آمين ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس 1: 12)​ وليكن لسان حال نفوسنا كما قال القديس ميثوديوس الأوليمبي على لسان النفس: [ إني مخطوبة للكلمة الإلهي، وجعالتي (مكافأتي – جائزتي) هي إكليل الأبدية والغنى الذي من عند الآب، وأنا أنتصر في الأبدية وأُتوَّج بزهور الحكمة المشرقة التي لا تذبُل... إني واحدة في الخورس مع المسيح الذي يوزع مكافآته في السماء، ذلك الخورس الواقف حول الملك غير المبتدئ الأبدي... لقد صرت حامله المصباح ذو أنوار لا يُدنى منها ، واشترك في تسبيحه رؤساء الملائكة الجديدة. مُعلنة النعمة الجديدة التي للكنيسة ]​ ويقول أيضاً ولنا هذا الكلام بالضرورة: [ أمضين إذاً أيتها العذارى واملأن آنيتكن بالبرّ، لأن الساعة آتية عندما يجب أن تقومن وتقابلن العريس، أذهبن واتركن بخفة ملذات ومسرات الحياة التي تُربك النفس وبذا يُمكنكن أن تحصلن على الوعود الإلهية ]​ 
وفي النهاية وبذلك الاستعداد يكون مدح العريس لنا: [ لقد سبيت قلبي يا أختي العروس، قد سبيت قلبي بإحدى عينيك بقلادة واحدة من عنقك، ما أحسن حبك يا أختي العروس، كم محبتك أطيب من الخمر، وكم رائحة أدهانك أطيب من كل الأطياب(لأنها تطيبت برائحة العريس الزكية - واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً واسلم نفسه لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة (أف  5 :  2)؛ لأننا رائحة المسيح الذكية لله في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون (2كو  2 :  15)) ، شفتاك يا عروس تقطران شهداً، تحت لسانك عسل ولبن (كلام تسبيح وصلوات مقدمة بمحبة للعريس السماوي) ورائحة ثيابك كرائحة لبنان ( الشجر العطر من بخور وكل رائحة الزهر المنتشر على الجبال وفي الأودية ) أختي العروس جنه مغلقة عين مقفلة، ينبوع مختوم ( لا تفتح إلا لعريسها فقط ) ] (نشيد 4: 6 – 12)​ ونقول في الختام مع القديس أمبروسيوس: [ يلزمنا أن نكون دوماً يقظين ساهرين، لأن كلمة الله يقفز كغزال أو كالإيل (نشيد2: 9)، يليق بالنفس التي تطلبه وتتوق إلى امتلاكه أن تكون في يقظة دائمة، وتحافظ على وسائل دفاعها. ​ " في الليل على فراشي طلبت من تحبه نفسي " (نشيد3: 1)... يلزم أن من يطلب باهتمام، يطلب وهو في فراشه، يطلب في المساء، فلا يكون لهُ ليالٍ ولا أجازات، لا يخلو وقته من خدمة صالحة. وإن لم يجده في بادئ الأمر فليُثابر في البحث عنه . لهذا تقوم النفس: " إني أقوم وأطوف في المدينة، في الأسواق، وفي الشوارع " نشيد 3: 2 ]

​ فلنطلب إذن باهتمام بسعي واجتهاد دائم لا يتوقف، عريس نفوسنا يسوع لأن الرسول يقول: [*فاني أغار عليكم غيرة الله لأني خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح* ] (2كو 11: 2)، فلنجتهد يا إخوتي للسعي لنصل للعريس السماوي لنتحد به ونتشرب من محبة الثالوث القدوس فيه، لأنه وسيطنا الوحيد [ *لأن به لنا كلينا قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب* ] (أف  2: 18)، [ *الذي به لنا جراءة و قدوم بإيمانه عن ثقة* ] (أف 3: 12)، [ *و مهما سألنا ننال منه لأننا نحفظ وصاياه و نعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه* ] (1يو 3: 22)، [ *فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه* ] (عب 4: 16)​ *وفي النهاية كل واحد ينظر لنفسه **[ **ملاحظين لئلا يخيب أحد من نعمة الله لئلا يطلع أصل مرارة ويصنع انزعاجاً فيتنجس به كثيرون **] **(عب 12: 15)*​*

*​ نعمة ربنا يسوع تحفظ نفسي ونفوسكم في خوف اسمه القدوس​ انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان لخلاص مستعد أن يعلن في الزمان الأخير (1بط  1 :  5)
_____تـــــم_____
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 فبراير 2012)

Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## aymonded (2 أبريل 2012)

النعمة معك وصلي من أجلي
​


----------

